

Hack could let browsers use cloud to carry out big attacks on the cheap - dsr12
http://arstechnica.com/security/2012/11/hack-could-let-browsers-use-cloud-to-carry-out-big-attacks-on-the-cheap/

======
frozenport
I wonder if there is second category of attack which is less direct. When you
browse a website the client side javascript dedicates a large portion of your
computational cycles to tasks such as breaking passwords? The implementation
would be not dissimilar to the javascript bitcoing miner.

------
cypherpunks01
Can anyone guess as to how this works? Does the client send javascript
directly to the remote browser? I would imagine that the remote browser goes
out and fetches it instead. Or might this rely on hosting custom javascript
for each of your map-reduce jobs that you want to run?

~~~
jaipilot747
They implemented map and reduce in separate js files and used bit.ly to store
the intermediate results.

Link to original paper: <http://adl.csie.ncu.edu.tw/~jhhe/doc/bmr.pdf>

